# IBEW & Electrician Industry question...



## Shimy (May 24, 2015)

My name is Mike "AKA" Shimy nice to meet everyone. I am new to this site and am strongly considering applying for a apprenticeship to become a Inside Journeymen Wiremen. I have a few questions regarding the IBEW, and this profession as a whole. The reason I am asking this is because I hope to gain insight from people who have been doing this for a long time. Ok so here it goes and thanks for any and all insight. 

Once a Journeymen (After completing the 5 year program of the apprenticeship). If I am very willing to travel anywhere in the United States, or even outside our borders. Can I find consistent work year round? I understand 2-3 week gaps happen between jobs. If you are lucky you may be able to find a new job as this one ends. However, I would like to avoid 3-4 month gaps if possible. Is this realistic at all?


----------



## Shimy (May 24, 2015)

I am sorry if this question has been asked 100 times. I was just trying to get a feel if work was scarce or plentiful? I am just looking to see how things are going in general.

Thank You,


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

theres always work for apprentices, i think it really dpends on if the shop likes you when you top out, the j man i work with topped out 20 years ago and is at the same shop


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes you can travel. 
Honestly though no work is ever a guarantee. Certain areas can be in a boom mode while others are in bust. 
Ask when you apply what the average time on the books is?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

More than likely you will have pretty steady work year round if your willing to travel. Unless the country is in a major recession.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I have missed one day work in 45 years, I have also met travelers that never work in their local due to a lack of work.


It is all over the spectrum the area economy play a large part in it.


----------



## Shimy (May 24, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the feed back.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I've had 5 or 6 weeks of downtime in 2 years with the same contractor.


----------



## spydrpunk182 (Jun 22, 2011)

It all depends on how ratty and wormy you let yourself become...


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

spydrpunk182 said:


> It all depends on how ratty and wormy you let yourself become...


Yea. Because that's the only way to work full time for a contractor. I must have a shop full wormy guys.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

dawgs said:


> Yea. Because that's the only way to work full time for a contractor. I must have a shop full wormy guys.


Almost all my employees have 7 plus years with me, except the apprentices. They are speciality trained, make over scale, better than union bennies, and laugh at men that make statements like Mr. uninformed bench warmer.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

spydrpunk182 said:


> It all depends on how ratty and wormy you let yourself become...


Oh boy another one of these guys. Everyone who works all year is a rat.... As a long time member of IBEW............your attitude sickens and disgusts me.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Show up to work on time, show some initiative and keep yourself educated....you'll most likely never be out of work unless times are tough in your local.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> Oh boy another one of these guys. Everyone who works all year is a rat.... As a long time member of IBEW............your attitude sickens and disgusts me.


 this is part of what some locals teach the " up and coming " and you're absolutely right Rollie ! I fearWidespread attitudes and mentality like that will be the IBEW 's ultimate demise .


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

drumnut08 said:


> this is part of what some locals teach the " up and coming " and you're absolutely right Rollie ! I fearWidespread attitudes and mentality like that will be the IBEW 's ultimate demise .


:thumbsup:

I do not know if it is just my local, but I believe the majority of our members work year around, most for the same contractor.

The ones with the you are a rat attitude if you work year around, usually do not work year around for a good reason. PIA's, poor workers, hack workers or some are close to retirement and really only want certain jobs, like short calls with to get hours for pocket money and time for retirement.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

My guess is he is always part of the first layoff every job.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> this is part of what some locals teach the " up and coming " and you're absolutely right Rollie ! I fearWidespread attitudes and mentality like that will be the IBEW 's ultimate demise .


You know me drum.......and you know how where I stand with members like this who end up representing IBEW in a bad light every time they open their mouth.:laughing:

If it wasn't for the fact that I'm currently dealing with some serious crap of my own and as such, I'm emotionally and mentally wiped............he probably would have gotten both barrels:laughing:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

spydrpunk182 said:


> It all depends on how ratty and wormy you let yourself become...


 boy , have you got a lot to learn , lol ? You'll change your tune when you're finished your apprenticeship , not quite as valuable as a journeyman , get laid off and watch your unemployment weeks tick by as you barely move on the list . Get a job , keep a job , or you're just an idiot !


----------



## spydrpunk182 (Jun 22, 2011)

Easy fellas I was just kidding around...


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

spydrpunk182 said:


> Easy fellas I was just kidding around...


 sadly , a lot of members express that same sentiment , and when it's being taught as part of your JATC training , it's a little upsetting . Great electricians exist on both sides of the Union / non Union divide , so don't be led to believe a lot of the non - Union bashing that takes place . Freedom of choice is a great thing ( while we still have it ) , so I don't get in the way of how any electrician decides to make a living .


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Bad Electrician said:


> The ones with the you are a rat attitude if you work year around, usually do not work year around for a good reason. PIA's, poor workers, hack workers or some are close to retirement and really only want certain jobs, like short calls with to get hours for pocket money and time for retirement.


Unfortunately as a non-union guy, these are the only type of union guys I ever seem to meet. It really does make the Brotherhood look bad. It would be nice if they dealt with those people somehow.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

AK_sparky said:


> Unfortunately as a non-union guy, these are the only type of union guys I ever seem to meet. It really does make the Brotherhood look bad. It would be nice if they dealt with those people somehow.


I'm not sure if they are the only type you meet but it MAY be just that this type is the most memorable. 

Almost as a rule of human nature, we all tend to remember the negative things and people more than the good things and people, and that is why that type of attitude does a HUGE disservice to the brotherhood. Everybody remembers the negative, blowhard a$$wipe but we have a damn hard time to remember the quite, reserved, hardworking union man who will keeps his mouth shut and does his job day after day and does it to the best of his abilities.


----------

